# عاوز اعرف انواع البرامج اللى بتشغل ماكينات cnc



## besho_920 (19 يناير 2009)

عاوز اعرف انواع البرامج اللى بتشغل ماكينات cnc (متلا انا بشتغل على ماكينه wire edm برسم بالاوتوكاد واعمل الكود على برنامج الفيتشر كام لعمل اسطمبات الصلب) فانا عايز اعرف كل برنامج والماكينه اللى بتشتغل عليه ولو فى برامج مشتركه لاكتر من ماكينه وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ياسررشدي (18 فبراير 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## أمجد ميدو (28 مايو 2011)

فين البرامج


----------



## سيف الدين علي (4 يونيو 2011)

u can cam
type3


----------



## k-lach02 (4 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
dp technology esprit 2008
*


----------



## rebaifares (6 يونيو 2011)

السلاع عليكم
أنا استعمل برنامج type3 للتصميم
مع برنامج NCStudio للاتصال بالـCnc Router


----------

